# Divi Phoenix--Aruba



## karenvit (Aug 5, 2006)

We have a hold on the Divi Phoenix--a 1 bedroom--can you tell me if they have full kitchens with an oven and anything else about the resort--thanks.

Karen


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sure you'll get replies but I do suggest going to www.visitaruba.com and www.aruba-bb.com and read the trip reports from this resort as well.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 5, 2006)

It's a lovely resort. Here's their website with lots of photos and info:

http://www.diviarubaphoenix.com/diviarubaphoenix/resort.asp


----------



## gresmi (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Karen,
I owned a 1br oceanfront villa unit there for years and just recently sold it due to Divi's continuously changing the rules regarding ownership. But, don't worry, that won't affect you at all trading in.

To answer your question: Yes, the 1br units I stayed in over the last 5 years all had stoves. I really enjoyed the oceanfront villa, it virtually being 10 steps from the pool, spa, and ocean. However, I would sometimes give up my oceanfront villa for a tower unit, 5th floor or above, on the police station side. I really liked the views from the corner units looking down the beach toward the rest of the highrise district, with the lighthouse in the distance. You also get to see the big party boats at night.

I would say you got a nice trade. Congratulations. Try at least 1 dinner at the oceanside restaurant. But, go right at sunset so it's a bit cooler and no bugs.

Enjoy!


----------



## hajjah (Aug 13, 2006)

I am a Divi Village owner, but exchanged into the Divi Phoenix last week only for a Sat-Sat check-in.   Let me tell you that I was not impressed at all with the units.  I was placed in penthouse unit #1301, but requested to be moved out due to the filthy conditions of the unit.  The unit smelled of meldew and had rust stains in the lavatory and kitchen.  The bathroom was one of the worse I've seen in my years of timesharing.  The shower would not work and rust was everywhere.  The tiles were discolored with black mold.  The baseboards were full of caked on dirt and the grout in the floor tiles was black.  The AC was either too cold with no way to make an adjustment, or I had to shut the AC off at night.  That made the unit unbearable to remain in due to the horrible meldew smell.  I complained to the front desk and was told that there were no other units available.  Well, I got on the pay phone and called North Carolina where the corporate office is located.  I was moved the next day.  

The gym was very dull looking and in dire need of a good cleaning.  Yes, I was disappointed with this Divi.  I completed two comment cards, which they may have tossed in the trash since my comments were all negative.  I waited for six months to be in that penthouse unit only to placed in a unit that was scheduled to be refurbished this month.  I told the front desk that they should keep the unit closed until the work has been done.  

As a Divi owner, I was very disappointed with the conditions of the penthouse and villa I was assigned to on Monday.  I would not exchange back into the Aruba Phoenix.
That's my brief comment about this resort.  I am at the Caribbean Palm Village until Saturday and plan to write a review upon my return.


----------



## shar (Aug 23, 2006)

Greg is that you?

What rules has Divi been changing?

We just returned from two wonderful weeks there at the Aruba Phoenix. The units were spotless #602 and #802.  The trouble Hall. had sounds horrible, but we have never experienced anything as he describes.  It is hard to get a trade as many people use their own units each year.  At least that is what people tell us when we are there. 

Shar


----------



## hajjah (Aug 28, 2006)

Shar:
I am glad to hear that you were in a good unit.  Mine was absolutely horrible.  I could not believe the penthouse unit was in such bad condition.  I was told by a salesman at the Divi Village, that the Phoenix is the next resort to be refurbished.  I managed to stay at the Phoenix in unit #1301 for only two nights. I could not take the horrible smell, AC that could not be adjusted, unsightly black molded grout throughout the unit and rust in the bathroom another day.  At least when I was moved to the villas, it was much better, but certainly not Gold Crown.

Aruba is very hard to trade into.  I am a Divi Village owner and do not plan to go back to the Phoenix until they upgrade the units.  Also, did you use the gym?  The place was pretty dirty.  You could hardly see out of the windows from the dirt.  It needed a good cleaning.  And the restaurant, well, people had to wait almost 15 minutes to be seated.  We sat and watched while guests stood to be seated and the place was nearly empty.  We mentioned that to the workers so they would not lose business.

Let me save the remaining comments for the reviews section on TUG.


----------



## shar (Aug 29, 2006)

Hajjah

Sorry to hear about all the problems that you have encountered.  I asked my husband about the gym as he went three mornings. He felt it was nice and clean.   Cleaner than gym's he has seen other places.   He works out all the time and goes to many gym's at different timeshares and the YMCA.  When he thinks something is dirty, I really hear the complaints.  He also said that he could see people walking by the windows and had no problem seeing them.  I did notice that when we were there there were men outside doing high power washing down areas around the bottom exterior of the tower where the gym would be located. The only problem we had was the wind was so strong it rattled the sliding door in one of the units.

Hope the rest of your vacation was wonderful.

Shar


----------



## hajjah (Aug 30, 2006)

Shar:
Yes, I'm glad to say that the rest of our two weeks in Aruba were good.  I also own at the Caribbean Palm Village.  That unit was much cleaner than the Phoenix.  Let me tell you that I was shocked at the condition of the penthouse unit.  I was told that the unit was scheduled to be refurbished during the month of August.  I was in that unit from August 5-7.  I was moved to the villas after the second day.

It will be good when the Phoenix gets refurbished.

Happy and safe travels to all Tuggers.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 12, 2007)

Question to Divi Phoenix/other Divi owners.
Does Divi have an internal trading sytem?
Is there a fee for that trading?
Say I own a week 20 1BRand want to exchange it for a week 44 1BR at the same resort or other Divi resorts - can I do this thru the resort group or only RCI?
TIA


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, Divi has an internal exchange process that allows you to trade to other resorts they own or to a different week within your own resort.  There is a fee, but I don't remember the exact amount.  There is an additional charge if you upgrade based on their classification of weeks, i.e., from "gold" to "platinum."  You can request a trade no sooner than 6 months from the date of check in, which is Divi's deadline for having owners pay their maintanance fees.  (In St. Maarten, there are still many owners with non-mandatory annual fees, so they resort doesn't know if they will be using their units until the 6 month deadline.)

We regularly trade our week to get our kids' spring break week, which moves each year depending upon the date of Easter.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Pat,

Divi lets you trade to another unit in your time "window" for $69. I think that their summer/fall window is weeks 20-42.

You can also trade to the same "window" at a different resort for the same $69 fee.

They have space available "season" upgrades (or used to), which are more money and let you trade up from summer to winter for example.

The web site is www.diviresorts.com.

I find them to be one of the best TS management companies to deal with. Only Morritt's (Global Resort Management) is better in customer service IMHO.

Enjoy the rest of your journey !!!

John


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks John and St Martin.....do they alllow a 'down' trade - say from a week 15 to week 44?
Does anyone know for sure what weeks are Platinum and what weeks are gold?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 12, 2007)

Season downgrades just cost the $89 administrative fee.

Here are their seasons (all Divi Resorts - from their website''s owners only section):

Platinum:  Weeks 51, 52, 1-10

Gold:  Weeks 11-20, 41-50

Silver:   Weeks 21-40

Here is their writeup called upgrade fees:
----------------
Upgrade fees:

To use weeks that are of a higher category/season than the one that you own: 
you will pay the full amount of your owned week member dues, an administrative fee and an upgrade fee of $300.00 per season/category. 
To use unit types that are larger than the one that you own:
You will pay the full amount of your owned week member dues, an administrative fee and an upgrade fee of $300.00 per unit type category.

A $500.00 upgrade fee will apply to each reservation that is requested and confirmed for the Beach Villas @ Divi Southwinds regardless of the type of unit you own.

Membership dues late payment penalty:
Effective Nov. 15, 2006, the $69.00 fee and been increased to $89.00 for each contracted week for which dues payment is late.

Administrative Fees:
Effective Nov. 15, 2006, the $69.00 fee has been increased to $89.00 per reservation.  Fee applies to exchanges to alternate Divi resorts, alternate weeks at your home resort and for each accelerated week, if your contract includes accelerated privileges. 
---------------

John


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 12, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Season downgrades just cost the $89 administrative fee.
> 
> Here are their seasons (all Divi Resorts - from their website''s owners only section):
> 
> ...


----------------
Thanks John....I am beginning to think there isn't ANYTHING you do not know!
When you call to request the 'change' - are you given a unit number at that time?
Or do you just see what you get when you arrive?


----------



## hajjah (Jan 13, 2007)

Someone posting here might know this answer.  I'm planning to sell my Divi Village unit and received the transfer forms from the resort this week.  I forgot to ask them if I should just pay the fees ($620.00)when they are due February 1 and inform them that I will not be using the week this year.  If the unit does not sell I would then exchange the week with RCI or II since I am not going to Aruba in 2007.  Is this the correct way to handle this?  Does this make any sense?

*If this should be moved to another message board, please do so.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Hajjah,

I would pay the dues for 2/1 because no way you can find someone and close in 2 weeks and their late fee is $89 minimum.

You will have to book a week when exchanging. I would ask the Divi folks how they handle that.

Hi Pat,

As to unit numbers, most resorts assign room numbers just days before arrival to accomodate for units being down, etc. They can usually guarantee a room type only. I don't see why/how Divi would be different.

But this I know only from other resorts, including our blessed BBC.

Thanks for the complement, six years in this game and I'm still learning every day.

John


----------



## hajjah (Jan 13, 2007)

When I paid my Divi Village fees last year and did the internal exchange for $69.00 into Divi Phoenix, my unit was assigned when I received the confirmation.  That was the unit I stayed in for two days until I demanded to be moved to another unit last August.

I intend to pay my fees when they become due on 2/1/07, I just did not know if I should spacebank the week with an exchange company since I am not going to Aruba this year.  I will probably spacebank with RCI or II, or just leave the week as paid for a few months to see if I get a buyer.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2007)

hajjah said:


> When I paid my Divi Village fees last year and did the internal exchange for $69.00 into Divi Phoenix, my unit was assigned when I received the confirmation.  That was the unit I stayed in for two days until I demanded to be moved to another unit last August.
> 
> I intend to pay my fees when they become due on 2/1/07, I just did not know if I should spacebank the week with an exchange company since I am not going to Aruba this year.  I will probably spacebank with RCI or II, or just leave the week as paid for a few months to see if I get a buyer.
> Thanks for your help.


My friends were staying at Divi Village last week - a very nice resort.

I would pay the fee as John suggests but hold off depositing it with an exchange company, your buyer may (usually would) want to use the 2007 week. They would then reimburse you for your 2007 MF. 

If you don't get a buyer before the 4 month deposit mark - then deposit it 4 months and 1 day before use. With II - as per Craig U - the trading power of your week dimishes at the 10,8,6,4 month mark. So depositing it at 5 months, 29 days is the same as depositing at 4 month 1 day out from check-in.
I am not sure how a later deposit affects your RCI situation.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 14, 2007)

When we swap weeks within our Divi Resort, I don't think we usually get a unit number - and I know that we often are able to request a unit in parts of the resort we prefer when we check in, if there's any available.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the extra tips regarding the payment and depositing of my week.  I think that I have to notify Divi when the fees are paid on 2/1/07 if I intend to use the week or spacebank.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 15, 2007)

stmartinfan said:


> When we swap weeks within our Divi Resort, I don't think we usually get a unit number - and I know that we often are able to request a unit in parts of the resort we prefer when we check in, if there's any available.


Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 15, 2007)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the extra tips regarding the payment and depositing of my week.  I think that I have to notify Divi when the fees are paid on 2/1/07 if I intend to use the week or spacebank.


You can say you are using it and then call them back a few days before you would have to deposit it.
It is your week and you are allowed to change your mind  .
Good Luck with your sale.


----------

